# Thankful for Banana Bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

:yes:
What would we do with all those over ripe bananas if banana
bread wasn’t invented? Throw em out or put em in the mulch 
pile. :sad:

Yesterday, I made a delicious banana bread with three over ripe
bananas ... Kicked it up a notch with walnuts and the addition of
some buttermilk. My guy was in heaven. 

I know he’ll have a couple of slices this morning with cream cheese.

ya know, I only discovered a couple of years ago - that you can freeze
those over ripe bananas for use on another day that you feel like making
banana bread. And it only takes several minutes to defrost bananas. :thumbsup:

I came close to almost freezing them yesterday because
it was too hot to crank up the oven...:yes: I did crank it up though, 
and glad I did!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep nanner bread, pumpkin bread, cushaw bread maybe others I haven't discovered. All good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooooo you just hit one of my weakest spots, I dearly looooove banana nut bread. I usually use 5 over rip bananas and walnuts. I was using cinnamon but the last two loaves I made I left it out. I think I like it better without the cinnamon. Buttermilk is a must for me also. That bread is sooooo goooood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Another good bread is date nut bread, I was on a date nut kick last
winter when I bought a big bag of dates. 

This is my guys favorite - with lots of walnuts and a good smear
of cream cheese. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Freezing them. Hmmm, we suffer the same affliction, not wanting to use the oven on warm days. Anything special to know? Just peel them, place in a plastic bowl with lid, toss in the freezer?
Freezing the over-ripe bananas will surely increase my B-bread consumption!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don’t peel them - Just throw in freezer with skins on...when you have enough frozen
bananas - defrost them, peel them ( only takes a few
minutes to defrost) and bake up you up some banana bread! :smile:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Just added bananas to the grocery list!


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Banana bread is great. Another use for bananas in the freezer is in a shake.


----------

